# How much Power?



## cpok25 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 16' x 8' 1949 AF S gauge set up with 4 switches and several accessories. Power is an issue with the original 4B 100 watt transformer. How big of a transformer should I upgrade to?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This site has power requirements to help you out

http://www.thortrains.net/manual3.htm

Off the handle I think you need A Zw 275 WATTS
With this you can do four blocks on your layout. The old guy can do the accessories switches and lights.

45 watts powers an oval, 100 watts powers a 4 by 8
You have 4 4by 8's the equivalent of 400 watts.
So 275 plus the old 100 is 375.

Don't skimp on the wire use 12 or 14 gage comming of the transformers.

Of course the more power the better.
I have seen 2 ZW 's plus a commercial power supply for lights switches and accessories on a similar layout.


----------



## cpok25 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Power - Thank you!*

Perfect. I'm off to the store! Usually Tony's Trains in Cedar Grove NJ. Any recommendations?:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Talk to the people there. ZW's used can be found since the hobby is migrating to DCC. Try not to get a loud hummer. A Used unit might have driven the previous owner mad. I am sure you do use AC. I have a 300AC, myself. NJ, you got to have good train shows!!!!


----------



## kcbuckshot (Dec 8, 2008)

T-man, 
By your calculations, seems like mine shouldn't even run. I have a layout around the cieling of my living room measuring 26 feet by 18 feet. I have an 80 watt cheapo Lionel tranformer with leads running to 4 different sections of the single oval track. 
Happy New Year Everyone!
Kevin


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Good Question.
You have the circle, one train, drawing 35 watts and the extra feeds to help.
Muliple trains, switches lights, accessories, add up fast. Manufacturers recommend only a 75% use of wattage . 
Does this make more sense.
Does your train run alright?
You have good track connections with leads every 20 or so feet. I go with 8 feet on my old stuff ,cpok,his is older.
*80 watts is not bad.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

When I had most of my layout set up, it took (4)DigiTrax 8V power supplies to run the whole layout. One power supply was dedicated to feeding the switches, turntable, transfer table, lighting and other peripherals. 

A friend has a $1500 power supply that runs his layout. I don't know the manufacturer, or output. But, it sure looks neat. It is so powerful that it has (2) internal fans to keep it cool.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is serious stuff. To do that, you gotta have the meters and circuit breaker protection. 
For the older transformers it is recommended to get circuit breaker protection. Ones used in autos are ideal but I have not looked into it. I should get one for my KW.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Mine are metered. The control panel looks like an old stereo system with needles bouncing.... I would use circuit breakers, regardless, except on the smallest of layouts. We spend a lot of money on our traction power(engines). Some engines are in the $1000's. I don't have any of those, but I do have a few that were over $500. Protecting them should be a priority for any modeler.


----------



## cpok25 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Got the power.*

T-Man,
Thanks for power advice. I went for a AF 30B 300 Watt. So far so good.


----------

